
Almost everything you know about hifi audio is wrong - 1kGarand
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrpUDuUtxPM
======
1kGarand
There is so much misinformation even in HN about audio. Rigorous double blind
tests, scientific methods, and laboratory measurements _do_ make a difference
in producing high quality audio.

Also, here is more research done about headphones:

[https://www.listeninc.com/wp/media/Perception_and_-
Measureme...](https://www.listeninc.com/wp/media/Perception_and_-
Measurement_of_Headphones_Sean_Olive.pdf)

